# Frage an Erfahrene:



## paepke (5. Nov. 2007)

Ich suche eigentlich nicht das klassische Hostingtool, sondern ein Tool für ein Netzwerk von Designer, die einen eigene Server unter einer Domain betreiben - einige aber doch auch eigene Domains haben sowie auch Kunden haben, die wiederum Ihre Accounts selber verwalten sollen (ftp, mails, website etc. wie es Config bietet) Das Netzwerk will den Server als FileServer, Mailserver und Kundenverwaltung nutzen - incls Blogs, news und Termin und Adressenverwaltung (spezielle Groupware, die wir selber gestalten wollen -> für den Medienbetrieb mit hohen Datentransport )... nebenbei: Das Filesharing ist die Hauptarbeit des Servers max. 500 MB Dateien... und soll für den Netzwerker sicher und einfach zu handhaben seine... Ebenso haben wir Designer einen Anspruch an einem gut gestaltetes Interface... daher kommt mir das API gerade recht...

meine Idee mit ISPConfig war nun folgender:
Das Designnetzwerk wird ein "Reseller" (netzwerkdomain.de) und jedes Mitglied ein "Kunde" im Config_System - denn jedes Mitglied hat ja auch Mitarbeiter mit mail-Adressen, die das Mitglied verwaltet. Jedes Mitglied soll eine subdomain bekommen aber seine mailadresse und die Adresse der Mitarbeiter unter der topdomain laufen. Alle Mitglieder verwalten auch die FTP-Zugänge für die Druckereien, und Kunden... Und nun wird es noch komplizierter: Die Mitglieder, mit der eigenen Domain, die auf das gleich Verzeichnis verweisen soll wie die subdomain des Mitglieds. (Problem werden die mail-Adressen "info@.... und mail@..."). ansonsten Funktionen z.B. wie bei gmx.de

Doch dies wird wohl mein Problem sein:
"The name domain.com is already in use by another site or domain." und hab ich es richtig verstanden, ist ein mail-user gleichzeitig auch eine FTP-User... also wird für jeden FTP-Zugang auch eine mailadresse angelegt? Und kann ich unter CO-Domain auch im Verzeichnis eineFolder drüber verweisen (../folder/user)?

da ich nicht das Rad neu erfinden möchte, dachte ich mir ISPConfig als Basistool zu nutzen...

hab ich da eine Chance?


----------



## paepke (5. Nov. 2007)

*weiss niemand was dazu?*

weiss niemand was dazu?


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2007)

Du hast Deine Frage auch schon im Thread davor gestellt:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=61

In den mesiten Foren kommt doppelt Posten nicht so gut an.


----------



## paepke (5. Nov. 2007)

*OH*

Entschuldigung

dachte nur - da meldet sich keiner mehr weil es schon so weit unten steht


----------

